# Pennsylvania Beekeeper's Summer Picnic



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

We're having a picnic!!! Celebrating 110th Anniversary! PSBA Summer Picnic & Meeting Hosted by Fisher Bee Farm Saturday August 9th Executive Board Meeting at 10:00AM
Gathering at Noon, Eating at One PM. Location: 3950 Ferguson Valley Road, McVeytown PA 17051 Come enjoy great fellowship with your neighbor beekeepers! Our hosts are planning to roast a pig and will provide all paper products. All guests are asked to bring a side dish/desert or drink to share and their own lawn chairs. The location features the primary apiary and honey extraction for the Fisher’s, a small zoo with various animals, and a creek for cooling off. 
A Queen Swap and scoring hives will be demonstrated.
New PSBA 110th Anniversary T-Shirts will be available. Visit the PSBA website for directions at http://pastatebeekeepers.org We hope to see you at the 2014 PSBA Picnic!!!!


----------

